# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  MATERIA ORGANICA GUANO INVERNA, COMPOST, HUMUS Y BIOLES MEJORADOS  SOLUORGANICAS PERU SAC

## SoluorganicasPeru

*SOLUCIONES AGRÍCOLAS ORGÁNICAS PERÚ SAC*  Somos una empresa peruana dedicada al desarrollo, producción y comercialización de abonos orgánicos elaborados a partir de los principales recursos ganaderos presentes en nuestro país.  Nos especializamos en la generación de productos con un alto valor nutricional basados en los principios biológicos, fisiológicos y ecológicos.  Dentro de la lista de productos que tenemos están:    *Guano de Inverna**Guano de Corral**Compost de Guano de Inverna**Humus de Lombriz**Bioles Mejorados*  * 
Atendemos desde Lurin - Lima a diferentes partes del país, contamos con el servicio de transporte e incorporación en campo de acuerdo a lo solicitado con el cliente.  SOLUORGANICAS PERU SAC 956970107 Soluorganicasperu - Venta de Guano De Inverna Compost Humus Y Abonos Organicos * Temas similares: ABONOS ORGÁNICOS COMPOST, GUANO INVERNA, HUMUS Y BIOLES MEJORADOS VENTA DE HUMUS Y COMPOST EN ICA VENTA DE ABONOS ORGANICOS. HUMUS, COMPOST Y GUANO DE INVERNA Humus de Lombriz y Compost VENTA DE GUANO DE INVERNA (Abono Organico)

----------

